# BookBub Booster (December 2022) for Sci-Fi & Fantasy Authors



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

If you're looking to get followers on BookBub to help with launches and unlock pre-order promos at the magic 1k mark, these have proven successful. Many report getting upwards of 400 new followers from one promo. After 3+ years of these, I'm at over 5k followers there (you can see my BookBub profile here).

This is now a month-long promo!

BOOKBUB BOOSTER (DECEMBER 2022)

Dates: 1 - 31 December 2022

Genres: Sci-Fi & Fantasy

Aim: BookBub follows

Cost: $25

Signup: SFF Book Bonanza - BookBub Booster (December 2022)

Get in fast!


-

For other SFFBB promo opportunities, including some free ones, see here: Authors | SFF Book Bonanza - Discover Science Fiction and Fantasy Books

-

Some testimonials:

"I participated in SFFBB's promos for quite some time, often taking part in several each month over the course of a year or two. I boosted my BookBub followers from zero followers to 4,382 followers. I boosted my Facebook Author Page followers from a few hundred to 3,612 followers. And I boosted my Twitter followers from a few hundred to 3,771 followers."

-- Marilyn Peake, USA Today and Wall Street Journal Bestselling Author of The Other

"Dean Wilson's service with SFFBB has been top-notch. From the big paperback giveaways netting thousands of new subscribers to smaller monthly giveaways and promos, his services are always reliable and worth the money. He's also very responsive to emails and messages."

-- Dayne Edmondson, author of The Darktide Trilogy

"There are many people on the internet, and in the indie author community who claim to be great promoters. The various places we hang out are littered with self promotion posts, promising outsized success if only you'll part with thousands of dollars.

"Dean takes a different approach. His mantra appears to be to underpromise, and overdeliver. I've been impressed with him and what his services do, since I ran into him on a forum last year. Having booked many a Bookbub and Goodreads builder with him, I can say with conviction that if he gives you his word on something, it happens. Period. Full stop.

"I directly credit Dean with taking my Bookbub followers from three to nearly a thousand, and to helping me successfully launch my first series. You won't go wrong using any of his services from promos to list building."

-- Daniel Gibbs, author of the Echoes of War series

"The bookbub builders really work! I more than tripled my followers and got an international featured deal the next time I tried."

-- Kyle Alexander Romines, author the Warden of Fal series

"I've used nearly every SFFBB service just to try it out, and I'm always, always pleased with the results, whether it's social builders for BookBub and Facebook, or promos for 99c and free books. Just to be sure, I actually have a monthly reminder set to tell me to sign up for at least one of Dean's promos. Quick, simple, and efficient."

-- Nazri Noor, author of the Darkling Mage series

"Dean's promos are great for the author on a budget. If you are tight on money and time then his list-building services are great for a new writer to find a following."

-- T E Olivant, author of the Into the White series

"I've never had a promo not pay for itself and the host of this program is very professional. I already recommend it to my friends and fellow authors, seriously, give it a shot!"

-- JR Handley, author of the Sleeping Legion series

"Every time I do a SFFBB promo I see a significant spike in downloads. Definitely worth it."

-- Aiki Flinthart, author of the 80 AD series

"SFFBB is an easy and cost-effective service with a supportive, professional community attached. I've always seen results from the promos. Dean Wilson runs a slick operation that caters for authors in a variety of genres and with a variety of objectives."

-- Daniel Parson, author of the Twisted Christmas trilogy

See more here: Facebook Groups


----------



## Tim C. Taylor (May 17, 2011)

Thanks, Dean. I'm currently on the June version of this. We're halfway through the month and I'm up by 180 followers. I highly recommend it


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

Tim C. Taylor said:


> Thanks, Dean. I'm currently on the June version of this. We're halfway through the month and I'm up by 180 followers. I highly recommend it


Glad to hear!


----------



## Lord_Aetius (May 3, 2017)

I'm also doing the June booster and have experienced similar numbers.


----------



## DanielGibbs (Mar 14, 2018)

Same thing to report - Dean's done exactly what he said he would.

I actually wonder if he's where my additional sales/KU downloads have come from (people seeing the novel after they followed me on Bookbub); because I've done zero advertising, promos etc, and my also boughts got hosed up, as I related in my three page wall of text post yesterday.


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

Lord_Aetius said:


> I'm also doing the June booster and have experienced similar numbers.


Good to hear! 



DanielGibbs said:


> Same thing to report - Dean's done exactly what he said he would.
> 
> I actually wonder if he's where my additional sales/KU downloads have come from (people seeing the novel after they followed me on Bookbub); because I've done zero advertising, promos etc, and my also boughts got hosed up, as I related in my three page wall of text post yesterday.


Glad to hear you've had good results. I can't claim I'm behind the boosted sales and pagereads, but there's certainly some added exposure in that people visiting your BookBub page will see your full catalogue and might find something that clicks with them. I also find that the BookBub brand "legitimises" your books to a certain degree, even if you haven't actually gotten a paid feature yet.

-

There's still room in this promo for July, so make sure to sign up soon.


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

The August form is now live.

Signup: https://goo.gl/forms/Wy6qSGacWaCRxYAK2


----------



## Carissa_Andrews (Sep 11, 2017)

I've taken part in SFFBB's BookBub booster a couple of times and can only speak highly of the service Dean and the rest of SFFBB provides. I've always managed to gain hundreds of followers during the promotion and now I'm SO close to having the coveted "1000" followers. YAY!


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

Carissa_Andrews said:


> I've taken part in SFFBB's BookBub booster a couple of times and can only speak highly of the service Dean and the rest of SFFBB provides. I've always managed to gain hundreds of followers during the promotion and now I'm SO close to having the coveted "1000" followers. YAY!


Thanks Carissa. I'm glad to hear you've gotten such good results. Here's to crossing that 1k milestone soon!


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

Last calls for the August promo. You can still join a few days into the month, but you'll get more bang for buck by being there from the start.


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

The September promo is open! Sign up now: https://goo.gl/forms/icDz1rMs9Uv1Jy5T2


----------



## 97251 (Jun 22, 2017)

I do not agree with the new Terms of Service of Kboards


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

Denise Leitao said:


> I'm in the August promo and I already got some 250 followers.
> 
> I think it's good.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear you got good results so far!


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

Last calls for the September promo!


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

The October promo is now open:

https://goo.gl/forms/AWqBlNseTltPnMuu1

Sign up quick!


----------



## jsundman (Sep 29, 2018)

This is my first post on this forum.

I participated in the September, 2018 promo. As of today, September 29, I have gained 231 BookBub followers. I didn't even have a BookBub account until the end of last August, so 100% of my followers can be attributed to this promo. I endorse it, will do again.


----------



## AA.A (Sep 6, 2012)

Dean F. Wilson said:


> The October promo is now open:
> 
> https://goo.gl/forms/AWqBlNseTltPnMuu1
> 
> Sign up quick!


 Done!


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

jsundman said:


> I participated in the September, 2018 promo. As of today, September 29, I have gained 231 BookBub followers. I didn't even have a BookBub account until the end of last August, so 100% of my followers can be attributed to this promo. I endorse it, will do again.


Thanks for sharing. Glad to hear you've got some good results! 



AA.A said:


> Done!


Welcome aboard! Email incoming on the first of the month 

--

For everyone else, it's last call to participate in the October promo!


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

Submitted. I'm interested to see if it helps!


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

Trevor H Cooley said:


> Submitted. I'm interested to see if it helps!


You're in! I hope you find it beneficial 

-

For everyone else, the November promo is now open: https://goo.gl/forms/7eT3E4nmCGOn8wmY2


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

The December promo is now open: https://goo.gl/forms/cxzyyjOcTKVqlxGp2


----------



## Rhett Gervais (Apr 9, 2018)

Following


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

All submitted now. Thanks Dean.


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

The January 2019 promo is now open: https://goo.gl/forms/xHJLzakrIRd6PzFk2


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

Last calls for the January promo


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

The April 2019 promo is now open: https://goo.gl/forms/kSDJ5IJI1IicEBIF2


----------



## Chris Fritschi (Jan 28, 2019)

For all of you that's done this, can you say what your conversion rate is between subscribers and buyers?


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

Chris Fritschi said:


> For all of you that's done this, can you say what your conversion rate is between subscribers and buyers?


Hmm, I don't think that's possible, as you won't be able to track purchases from BookBub.

Last calls for April's promo!


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

The April promo has launched, and now the May one is open to join:

https://forms.gle/EdKBEmJAzjpDCNBr9


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Dean, do you have to have been reviewed on Bookbub or is it open generally? I've never quite made it onto Bookbub in the past.


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

Ancient Lawyer said:


> Dean, do you have to have been reviewed on Bookbub or is it open generally? I've never quite made it onto Bookbub in the past.


You just need a BookBub author account (it can take a week or two for them to approve you, but there are not restrictions, as far as I'm aware).

Your link should look something like this: https://www.bookbub.com/authors/dean-f-wilson


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

Last calls for the May promo. Get in quick!


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

The June promo is now open: https://forms.gle/8dkDWGRpJcg2vjct6


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

The July promo is now open: https://forms.gle/He4QRe7svSShf4Su6


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

The August promo is now open for submissions:

Signup: https://forms.gle/TshhqwTV3yEJT9sY8


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

Dean F. Wilson said:


> The August promo is now open for submissions:
> 
> Signup: https://forms.gle/TshhqwTV3yEJT9sY8


Just sent you a signup on Paypal.


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

William Meikle said:


> Just sent you a signup on Paypal.


Hope you're getting good results so far 

--

The September promo form is now open:

https://forms.gle/cyWuGiU3DMr6BmE87


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

Last calls for the September promo!


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

The October promo is now open for submissions:

https://forms.gle/Tych2tugKVqw6Zts9


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

The November promo is now open for submissions:

https://forms.gle/843FmJyr9gYeqhXf7


----------



## Marseille France or Bust (Sep 25, 2012)

Dean, do you know of any similar boosts for other genres?


----------



## CloudyCatnap (Jul 3, 2019)

I would love to take advantage of this!
I'm currently awaiting Bookbub to approve my author profile, though--hopefully soon


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

Marseille said:


> Dean, do you know of any similar boosts for other genres?


Sorry, no. I do have some tentative plans to expand to other genres, but no timeframe in mind yet.



CloudyCatnap said:


> I would love to take advantage of this!
> I'm currently awaiting Bookbub to approve my author profile, though--hopefully soon


Let me know if/when you jump in and how you do 

--

The December promo is now open:

https://forms.gle/PUUgWNyMbkoG1Ktu9


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

The January 2020 promo is now open:

https://forms.gle/9CAPbzcGy9F7j3mi9


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

The February 2020 promo is now open:

https://forms.gle/tma9jq8s5jQx175FA


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

Last calls for February!


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

The March promo is now open: https://forms.gle/kg4UiETZCkri3vtN9


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

I got an email from Edita with questions about this, but my response bounced. In the off chance you're reading this, Edita, here's my response:

--

The promo is the same as February, just with different authors, promo image, etc. All participants send the link of the promo to their list, and I send to the SFFBB list (plus the site gets a lot of natural traffic).

As for how readers sign up, you supply your BookBub author profile link. Readers entering the giveaway click your link and follow you there for an entry. They do this with other authors if they want, and then gain multiple entries.

You will gain followers specifically on BookBub, not your personal email list (there are other promos for that, such as the Viral Kindle Giveaway -- see here: http://sffbookbonanza.com/authors/). The benefits of having a large following on BookBub depend on the person, but they notify all your list about new releases, they carry significant brand weight (which can add legitimacy to your release), you can use them for pre-order promos, new release promos, and more. Check out BookBub's partner section to see what kind of benefits might apply to you, if any.

And that's it, simple as that. I've always found that the simpler the entry method, the better the results.

If you want to test it from a reader perspective, try entering the current giveaway.

---

The March promo is still open for submissions.


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

The April promo is now open:

Signup: https://forms.gle/FaN4U5ANTDYigjDLA


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

The July promo is open. Get in fast!

Signup: https://forms.gle/P2Ftgg2LwhDv2jT16


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

The August promo is open. Get in fast!

Signup: https://forms.gle/Es48GAhzk7KCWTAC9


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

The September promo is open. Get in fast!

Signup: https://forms.gle/9hpVoJZM8UPvXjKJ9


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

The October promo is open. Get in fast!

Signup: https://forms.gle/Rte3Ck7cKK9DCZ2t9


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

The November promo is open. Get in fast!

Signup: https://forms.gle/DLWgcWtXiZXPuRSb6


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

The December promo is open. Get in fast!

Signup: https://forms.gle/XYzYcQFavE57hNBcA


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

The January 2021 promo is open. Get in fast!

Signup: https://forms.gle/P34shgg2ixmDaFJr8


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

The February 2021 promo is open. Get in fast!

Signup: https://forms.gle/W1bVtkrmHEjUx6147


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

The March 2021 promo is open. Get in fast!

Signup: SFF Book Bonanza - BookBub Booster (March 2021)


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

The April 2021 promo is open. Get in fast!

Signup: SFF Book Bonanza - BookBub Booster (April 2021)


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

The May 2021 promo is open. Get in fast!

Signup: SFF Book Bonanza - BookBub Booster (May 2021)


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

The June 2021 promo is open. Get in fast!

Signup: SFF Book Bonanza - BookBub Booster (June 2021)


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

The July 2021 promo is open. Get in fast!

Signup: SFF Book Bonanza - BookBub Booster (July 2021)


----------



## Nathaniel Burns (Nov 1, 2013)

I like the idea. But I don't write SF. Does something similar exist for Action/Adventure books?


----------



## botolo (Feb 28, 2017)

Same here. I wonder if something similar exists for women's fiction / literary fiction.


----------



## WaterRaven (Jul 25, 2019)

Dean F. Wilson said:


> The July 2021 promo is open. Get in fast!
> 
> Signup: SFF Book Bonanza - BookBub Booster (July 2021)


I submitted and received an e mail copy. How will I know if I've been added? Thank you so much ^_^


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi WaterRaven, sorry for the delay responding here. I email on day one of the promo with the details


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

Nathaniel, botolo: I've considered doing these and similar promos for other genres, but haven't gotten around to it. I don't want to do any unless I'm confident I can do them well. I'll post here if I do eventually do other genres.


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

The August 2021 promo is open. Get in fast!

Signup: https://forms.gle/19mmAisLqKGu4DFL9


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

The September 2021 promo is open. Get in fast! 

Signup: SFF Book Bonanza - BookBub Booster (September 2021)


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

The October 2021 promo is open. Get in fast! 

Signup: SFF Book Bonanza - BookBub Booster (October 2021)


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

The November 2021 promo is open. Get in fast!

Signup: SFF Book Bonanza - BookBub Booster (November 2021)


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

The December 2021 promo is open. Get in fast!

Signup: SFF Book Bonanza - BookBub Booster (December 2021)


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

The January 2022 promo is open. Get in fast!

Signup: SFF Book Bonanza - BookBub Booster (January 2022)


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

The February 2022 promo is open. Get in fast!

Signup: SFF Book Bonanza - BookBub Booster (January 2022)


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

The March 2022 promo is open. Get in fast!

Signup: SFF Book Bonanza - BookBub Booster (March 2022)


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

The April 2022 promo is open. Get in fast!

Signup: SFF Book Bonanza - BookBub Booster (April 2022)

You can find the full list of SFFBB promos here:



https://sffbookbonanza.com/authors/


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

The May 2022 promo is open. Get in fast!

Signup: SFF Book Bonanza - BookBub Booster (May 2022)

You can find the full list of SFFBB promos here:

https://sffbookbonanza.com/authors/


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

The June 2022 promo is open. Get in fast!

Signup: SFF Book Bonanza - BookBub Booster (June 2022) 

You can find the full list of SFFBB promos here:

https://sffbookbonanza.com/authors/


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

The July 2022 promo is open. Get in fast!


Signup: SFF Mega Promo (July 2022) - BookFunnel, Prolific Works, StoryOrigin & MyBookCave Group Giveaway


You can find the full list of SFFBB promos here:




https://sffbookbonanza.com/authors/


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

The August 2022 promo is open. Get in fast!


Signup: SFF Book Bonanza - BookBub Booster (August 2022)


You can find the full list of SFFBB promos here:


https://sffbookbonanza.com/authors/


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

The October 2022 promo is open. Get in fast!


Signup: SFF Book Bonanza - BookBub Booster (October 2022)


You can find the full list of SFFBB promos here:




https://sffbookbonanza.com/authors/


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

The November 2022 promo is open. Get in fast!


Signup: SFF Book Bonanza - BookBub Booster (November 2022)


You can find the full list of SFFBB promos here:




https://sffbookbonanza.com/authors/


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

The December 2022 promo is open. Get in fast!


Signup: SFF Book Bonanza - BookBub Booster (December 2022)


You can find the full list of SFFBB promos here:




https://sffbookbonanza.com/authors/


----------

